# comment formater mon ibook et tout reinstaller SVP?



## moussa (30 Mars 2003)

je suis un pur novice,je viens de l'acheter mais j'ai des problemes et je souhaiterai tout reinstaller.Est ce que qq'un peut m'indiquer toute la demarche a suivre....
c le ibook 800 12".....voila merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (31 Mars 2003)

il faut que tu mettes le cd1 d'installation de jaguar dans le lecteur. Redémarre en gardant la touche c appuyée (pour démarrer depuis le cd) Là se lance l'installation de jaguar.
Choisis ou pas si tu veux partitionner ton disque
(t'es pas forcément obligé de partitionner, t'as un disque de quelle taille ? )


 suis le processus à l'écran, c'est détaillé par étapes


----------



## maousse (31 Mars 2003)

au fait, pour formater simplement et pour détailler un peu plus, il faut que tu choisisses l'option "effacer et installer" (un truc de ce goût là en tout cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## florentdesvosges (31 Mars 2003)

et n'oublie surtout pas de sauvegarder tes données (si tu en as déjà installé sur ton disque dur) !


----------

